# MP lot # check



## colochine (Apr 9, 2012)

Exemestane 12.5mg Exp 2/13 #19


Clomiphene Citrate 50mg Exp 2/13 #07



Anyone have any feedback on the above lot #'s? Are they bunk or g2g? With all the recent publicity surrounding MP I would prefer to have solid and properly dosed ancillaries on hand so my mice don't have issues in PCT.

Let me know gents!!!

C


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Apr 9, 2012)

This one was bunk, Exp 2/14 Lot#011321
I'm not around the replacement pack they gave right now but will give you that number later on this evening. It was g2g.


----------



## persianprince23 (Apr 9, 2012)

damn it got the bunk one


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Apr 9, 2012)

^^^ We have both had some shitty luck lately


----------



## colochine (Apr 12, 2012)

Bump any info on the lots posted?


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 12, 2012)

AkaMr.AK said:


> This one was bunk, Exp 2/14 Lot#011321
> I'm not around the replacement pack they gave right now but will give you that number later on this evening. It was g2g.



Damn it!  I got 2 un-opened packs of 12.5mg from that lot!  and have been taking the third pack for a while now!
I also have (1) un-opened pack of 25mg from lot #0712


----------



## Genetikfightr (Apr 12, 2012)

Dammit, no wonder why my last pct sucked!!!


----------



## colochine (Apr 12, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Damn it!  I got 2 un-opened packs of 12.5mg from that lot!  and have been taking the third pack for a while now!
> I also have (1) un-opened pack of 25mg from lot #0712



Email mp see if he'll send non bunk products your way.


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 12, 2012)

colochine said:


> Email mp see if he'll send non bunk products your way.



I will too!  I'll even send the message with pics for proof!  Damn that sucks...


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (Apr 12, 2012)

so is lot # 0712 bunk or what because I have some and I also have #031 nolva are both of these shit I have a whole shit load of these...


----------



## colochine (Apr 12, 2012)

cross80 said:


> so is lot # 0712 bunk or what because I have some and I also have #031 nolva are both of these shit I have a whole shit load of these...



Not sure, I saw alot of people posting about bunk products but no one posted lot numbers. Hopefully we can single out a few lots that are g2g and some that are bunk.


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (Apr 12, 2012)

colochine said:


> Not sure, I saw alot of people posting about bunk products but no one posted lot numbers. Hopefully we can single out a few lots that are g2g and some that are bunk.



I think I will take the stane and get some other stuff from another place for stand by and do some blood work on week 3 of my cycle to see how the stane from MP is working... Then if it is good I will get more done during PCT ro check the nolva......


----------



## Nike10 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have tamoxifen lot #0771 and anastrazole lot#01103 any info on these being bunk.


----------



## btls (Apr 13, 2012)

The Nolva from lot #031 is g2g.


----------



## bwrag (Apr 13, 2012)

I pretty sure but I dont think the lot numbers mean anything. I'm almost certain I was told this by MP.


----------



## Nike10 (Apr 15, 2012)

Well I started MP's anastrazole 2 weeks ago today after the onset of sore nipples. Started with .25mg/day and now taking .25mg/EOD. Sore nipples are gone so im assuming the anastrazole that I recieved is gtg. lot#01103


----------

